# Anyone else intrigued by the new Fuji X20 and X100s



## hambergler (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2013/01/08/fuji-x100s-and-fuji-x20-claim-blazing-autofocus-and-innovation


I have been saving for a Fuji X-E1 but these make me want to rethink that because the main complaint of the X-E1 and X-Pro1 has been the AF is a tad slow and the lack of good workflow (being solved with next iteration of capture one pro)

If they update the X-E1 with this new AF I am definitely sold not to mention the slew of other features better sensor 1080p60 focus peaking


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 9, 2013)

not really until they fix their appalling customer service...

nice tech, nice retro look, but have any problems with it and its a real PITA


----------



## unfocused (Jan 9, 2013)

Intrigued? Yes. 

Love the look of the X20. I'll wait to see what the reviews say. The X10 was said to have a fairly pathetic viewfinder. Supposedly, they've improved that. I've toyed with the X10 and the G1X. Neither has convinced me, but Fuji may be getting closer with the X20.


----------



## Heavyweight67 (Jan 9, 2013)

Definitely, maybe buy both....currently have X10 as my walkaround, amazing little camera....have been putting off on purchasing the X100 until I saw what was to come next, now the X100s will be in my kit at some point soon..


----------



## Zlatko (Jan 9, 2013)

I am intrigued by the X100S. Fuji seems to have addressed every problem of the original X100. The list of improvements is very impressive. They seem to have extracted the best suggestions from various X100 user wishlists and said "Build it!".


----------



## infared (Jan 9, 2013)

Seems like the X-Pro 2 is the camera that everybody is going to like the most.


----------



## Standard (Jan 9, 2013)

Actually, my experience with Fujifilm's customer service is nothing short of exceptional. I'd had picked up an X10 earlier last year. It had the white orbs issue. In September, I'd sent it back for service. A little more than a week later they sent me a brand new X10 as replacement. It can't get any better than that.


----------



## robbymack (Jan 9, 2013)

Curious what this means for the x pro, obviously Fuji isn't resting on their laurels so I could see myself with one of these puppies by year end 2013.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 9, 2013)

Standard said:


> Actually, my experience with Fujifilm's customer service is nothing short of exceptional. I'd had picked up an X10 earlier last year. It had the white orbs issue. In September, I'd sent it back for service. A little more than a week later they sent me a brand new X10 as replacement. It can't get any better than that.



mine had the issue went back 5 times and it spent months going back and forth always came back with other things broken on off zoom ring etc after they eventually agreed to replace the sensor then it had the iso 200 EXR bad noise issue where the noise was like iso 6400 in the particular shooting condition i used the most so it was basically useless eventually the shop just gave me a credit and i returned it and put the credit towards the EOS-M but Fuji Australia customer service could be vastly different to other countries


----------



## hippoeater (Jan 9, 2013)

the x100s sounds pretty amazing so far! I picked up an x-e1 myself and I absolutely love it. The pictures it can produce are just stunning. 

Menus, controls, build, compactness and picture quality is up there with the best imo and it is making me really rethink owning a big dslr set up.


----------



## EvilTed (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a feeling that the new XTrans II sensor is going to be a game changer.
The fact that the have on-chip phase AF is going to radically change things in the AF speed department.
They are also adding a new processor chip, claiming a big improvement in IQ over the original sensor.

http://www.fujifilm.com/products/digital_cameras/x/fujifilm_x100s/features/page_02.html

Add these facts together + the first RAW convertors showing up like CaptureOne and we are going to have the best FF IQ (like D800E) from a smaller, cheaper camera.
I can already get sharper images out of my X-Pro1 or XE-1 + the 35mm F/1.4 than any lens I've tried on my 5D MK3 and I have the new 24-70 F/2.8 II and and a 70-200 F/2.8 II and returned a Sigma 35 F/1.4 and have tried a host of others including Zeiss.

Oh yeah and adding focus peaking is the icing for manual focusing of old lenses.
There's a bit of magic you get from old Range Finder lenses that is sadly lacking from the modern DSLR 

I have my preorder in for the X100s and I'll sell my X-Pro 1 and wait for the X-Pro 2 announcement in September...

ET


----------



## sanj (Jan 9, 2013)

I AM!
First need to sell my X100. Then decide between X100s and the RX1. RX1 seems to have much better quality but no viewfinder....


----------



## Aglet (Jan 9, 2013)

I love all kinds of cameras and have been lusting for one of these new Fujis for a while. Altho I've seen an earlier model best my 5D2 for IQ at times I was just not familiar enough with them. The cost was high, and the raw workflow would be another direction I'd have to change; too many little factors held me back from purchasing. I did like the way the X100 felt in my hand, if a tad "light."

The new X20 is hitting a price point where I could justify yet another camera in my collection and figure out what niche it best fills later.

Definitely not going to forget about Fuji now!


----------



## EvilTed (Jan 9, 2013)

I seriously doubt that the RX-1 will have much better IQ, but we'll have to wait for the reviews.
I think the new sensor and processor + RAW convertor support will actually surpass it, but hey, I'm a huge Fuji fan.
Oh BTW, the Fuji glass has a built in 3 stop ND filter that can be activated at will - nice 

ET


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Jan 9, 2013)

It's hard not to be intrigued by the x100s. The only thing I am a bit sceptical about is the lens or the DOF, respectively. But no doubt, when it comes to listening to the customers who are into IQ apart from bulky DSLRs and to keeping the prices comparable low, than Fuji is well ahead of the competition.


----------



## bycostello (Jan 9, 2013)

not slr fast but fast enough...


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 9, 2013)

I was considering the x-e1 as a carry-around cam but x20 attracts my attention a bit more now for that purpose.

The 6x6 pattern and absence of an AA filter should be the differences on the X-Trans. I recall reading the aps-c sensor in x-pro 1 and x-e1 was a derivate of the one found in D7000 and K5 (sorry, cannot recall the source). It seems to have good DR and high ISO performance, also seem to generate relatively little chroma noise.

If I am not wrong, comparisons to other sensors have been a bit problematic so far as raw files from x-trans sensors were either converted in cam or came from silkypix. Capture One should be supporting the raw shortly so it will be interesting to see more controlled comparisons...

Cheers!


----------



## EvilTed (Jan 9, 2013)

Fuji doesn't use Sony sensors?
The Xtrans sensor was developed in house when Fuji engineers with years of film experience started experimenting with different arrays than Beyer, trying to mimic the grain structure of film.

_Dubbed X-Trans II, the new sensor offers 25% higher resolution than in the X100, a better signal to noise ratio (30% lower noise, or about a one-stop ISO advantage) and on-chip phase detection elements for faster focusing.
_
http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2013/01/08/fuji-x100s-and-fuji-x20-claim-blazing-autofocus-and-innovation

Sony is working on their own non-Beyer sensor arrays, including ones that add a fourth color (yellow) as well as randomizing the array pattern (like Fuji's XTrans sensor).



ET


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 9, 2013)

A bit off topic but, I imagine X-S2 (?) will be getting the same sensor as the X 20 sooner or later. Does anyone have any first hand experience on how the X-S1 lens performance is? 

Cheers!


----------



## EvilTed (Jan 10, 2013)

Well according to this interview with Fuji @ Photokina last September it reads like they are making their own sensor.

http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2012/09/26/qa-with-fujifilm-the-insiders-view-on-the-development-of-fuji-x-series

HS: We were actually very confident about both the lens and the sensor from the beginning, particularly because our lens technology has more than a 50% share for professional broadcasting lenses. Also, our sensor technology has a long history of development and improvements, so we had a lot of confidence in that area too. So we felt that our division could bring together many things to optimize our picture quality and color.

There is some evidence that Fuji gets their sensor fabricated by Sony Semiconductor because, as you point out, Fuji sold off their CCD manufacturing plant.

Here is a post from someone else on this same topic:

Not really significant. Sony's Semiconductor division is all but an independent company within a huge conglomerate. They fab parts for everyone. Sony Camera is just another customer. It would be like saying that and Apple product is actually an IBM, since a critical custom part designed at Apple was fabbed by IBM—one of the biggest parts foundries in the world—and there are not very many. The last new foundry I read about was costing in the billions to build and bring on-line.

ET


----------



## Aglet (Jan 10, 2013)

EvilTed said:


> I seriously doubt that the RX-1 will have much better IQ, but we'll have to wait for the reviews.



Posted yesterday by DxOmark - the RX-1 kicks serious butt!

I'm not crazy about their mysterious _overall score_ number but the raw sensor scores still tell the story. It's a very technically capable little camera, as it should be for that price!

www.dxomark.com/index.php/Publications/DxOMark-Reviews/Is-the-RX1-the-compact-photojournalists-are-waiting-for


----------



## EvilTed (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes but there are a few issues I have with the RX-1 as a street shooter:

1. It is expensive. $2800 + $450 for the EVF.
The OVF is what you need for street work, at least in my experience.
I have a Fuji X-Pro1 and an XE-1. The XE-1 EVF lags a bit too much for my liking.
I'm sure the RX-1 is no better in this regard.
I've read the A99 has the same issues.

2. The OVF is $650 and it just an glass element. There is no camera data shown (unlike the Fuji's).

3. There are reports that it's AF is not that fast (again a problem that plagues the existing Fuji's too, but this can make street work harder).

The X100s "should" be a lot faster.
The X-Trans 1 sensor is already pretty damn good (as good as M9 most people agree), so if they have improved IQ 25%, then I think it's going to be up there with the best.

I've never shot a Leica M9 but I like the images produced by my Fuji's much better than anything I can get out of my 5D MK3.

The X100s is looking on paper to be a very capable street shooter...

I'm sure the X-Pro 2 is going to be very similar.

ET


----------



## drjlo (Jan 10, 2013)

EvilTed said:


> The X100s is looking on paper to be a very capable street shooter...
> 
> I'm sure the X-Pro 2 is going to be very similar.
> 
> ET



Personally, I'm thinking X-E1 MkII with the new sensor and a bit improved EVF down the line is what I (and many) would like to wait for at a lower price point than X-Pro 2.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 10, 2013)

The X100s has a very cool look on what seems to be a great camera!


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 10, 2013)

How about this as a manual focus aid:

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2013/01/10/Fujifilm-X100S-digital-split-image-focusing-how-it-works


----------



## iso79 (Jan 10, 2013)

No thanks, I'll stick to my Olympus OMD E-M5.


----------



## Aglet (Jan 10, 2013)

Arghh!
All this juicy sounding Fuji talk is making me want to buy one to see what it can do!
Not that I wouldn't anyway.. Was just a matter of when. but by the enthusiasm you guys have for it I might boost it up my priority ladder. I already know the IQ can be very impressive from them but the overall handling sounds to be pretty good and I'd like that.
Gheez. And I'm still waiting for the silly Pentax K-01 I ordered for dirt cheap.
Guess I'll wait and see what the new X20 performs like. I'm not keen on spending midrange SLR prices for the bigger X bodies as I don't mind carrying a small SLR around most times as it is.
If that little X20 really performs for IQ and overall handling in its slightly smaller package that could be something I'd enjoy. I already like the IQ from my G11 and G12 but the ergonomics and overall handling are really quite poor IMO.

Arghh. And there's that Olympus OMD EM-5 too!
another very good overall package, altho a bit more than I'd care to spend right now as I'd want the grip and extra battery layer too.


----------



## TheBadger (Jan 24, 2013)

I am! I do you know what's even nicer? A Fuji E-X1 with phase detection and digital split image! Intriguing indeed.


----------



## EvilTed (Jan 24, 2013)

Even better, an XE-2 or X-Pro2 with all the new hardware announced for the X100s + my current favorite, Contax G Carl Zeiss lenses on a Metabones adapter 
The 35mm F/2 is sharp as a tack and has a wonderful tone...

ET


----------



## EvilTed (Jan 24, 2013)

Mikael Risedal said:


> Fuji said the same thing about the sensor in the X100, market talk.



Then which Sony sensor incorporates the changes they are talking about here?

http://fujifilm-x.com/development_story/en/sensor/

ET


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Jan 24, 2013)

EvilTed said:


> Yes but there are a few issues I have with the RX-1 as a street shooter:
> 
> 1. It is expensive. $2800 + $450 for the EVF.
> The OVF is what you need for street work, at least in my experience.
> ...



+1 The RX1 may be an extremely nice camera with great low light capabilities but since the advent of the X100s it has lost much of its appeal.


----------



## sanj (Jan 24, 2013)

EvilTed said:


> I like the images produced by my Fuji's much better than anything I can get out of my 5D MK3.



No way...... I have both these cameras and there is no way they can be compared in end result. End result depends upon: IQ (5d3 is better for SURE), Speed (we do not want to miss out on shots, and 5d3 if FAR better). Ease of operation, 5d3 works better. Capability 5d3 is capable of much more than the fuji (lensing for one) so can get better results. Ability to make large prints or crop. No comparison here...

My opinion this is..


----------



## pdirestajr (Jan 24, 2013)

EvilTed said:


> Even better, an XE-2 or X-Pro2 with all the new hardware announced for the X100s + my current favorite, Contax G Carl Zeiss lenses on a Metabones adapter
> The 35mm F/2 is sharp as a tack and has a wonderful tone...
> 
> ET



I'm waiting for the X-Pro 3. It will be better than your X-Pro 2


----------



## EvilTed (Jan 24, 2013)

sanj said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > I like the images produced by my Fuji's much better than anything I can get out of my 5D MK3.
> ...




Ahum...

http://www.martin-doppelbauer.de/foto/fujixe1/index.html


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 24, 2013)

Not one bit, waiting for FF-EVIL that doesn't require the sale of a kidney.


----------



## 1255 (Jan 24, 2013)

i collect cameras, of all sorts, from all eras, and at one point or another i use all of them. sometimes i'll pick one and take it out for the day knowing that it may have certain limitations, which i consider a sort of challenge. 

so yes, i am looking at the x20 and the x100s, in part because it appears that fuji reacted well to x10 and x100 user feedback. i may not buy either, but am intrigued enough to look and consider.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 24, 2013)

Standard said:


> Actually, my experience with Fujifilm's customer service is nothing short of exceptional. I'd had picked up an X10 earlier last year. It had the white orbs issue. In September, I'd sent it back for service. A little more than a week later they sent me a brand new X10 as replacement. It can't get any better than that.


Fuji denied that there was a issue after users complained in Nov 2011, Four months later in March 2011, they admitted there was a issue, and fixed cameras started shipping in May or June. I'd think that those people who saw the issue but waited 6-7 or more months for a fix might not think service was so wonderful. The issue should have been long fixed by last September when you got your defective camera, I'd be very unhappy about getting one five or six months after they announced the replacement program.


----------



## drjlo (Jan 25, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Not one bit, waiting for FF-EVIL that doesn't require the sale of a kidney.



Battle between (what-seems-like) infinite patience and daily temptation :'(


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 6, 2013)

Even though I just bought RX1, I still keep an eye on X100s for these reasons:

1. new sensor (better in low light, 30ish % better, about 1stop better = x2 of light)
2. SUPER fast AF
3. and of course, the classic design

I have no problem spending another $1300 on top of RX1.


----------



## deewok (Feb 9, 2013)

X100S looks to be excellent. 

I actually got some hands-on time with a pre-production unit at CES this year and it was very impressive. To be clear I only managed to use it for a couple of minutes, but the experience compared favorably with my use of the X100 in the past. The hybrid viewfinder is awesome.

I've been going back and forth between this and the RX1, but I think I'll wait until this comes to market and I can try it out further before making up my mind.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Fuji X100s*


Are there any Canon shooters be interested in Fuji X100s? Did anybody place a pre-order yet?


----------



## Area256 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Fuji X100s*

I'm very interested in that little camera. It looks awesome, but I'm waiting to see reviews of it's new AF system, if they are good I may get that instead of a 35mm for my 6D.


----------



## kidnaper (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Fuji X100s*

I preordered the day it was available from amazon. I'm anticipating this camera more than my 5DmkIII.


----------



## DArora (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Fuji X100s*

I'm very interested in that camera. Will buy it once I graduate and start my job next month. I got a chance to use X100 and was very impressed. Fuji has update X100s with many little tweaks, I'm hoping that it will be just perfect.


----------



## Eugene (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Fuji X100s*

When the X100s was first announced, I thought Fuji finally perfected the X100. However, at the same time the cost was $1299, while the X100 dropped to $550 in the second hand market. Now, the X100s is by all means a superior camera, but that doesn't make the X100 any less of a camera 
I personally don't have the cash for the X100s, but in some cases I don't know if I can justify spending double the price for faster af and other subtle features that I don't think I'll use. The X100 has adequate focus after the latest firmware, and I can live with it.

But I'm still interested in the X100s  maybe once some second hand X100s hits the market... Can't wait to see what Fuji does to their X Pro 1!


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Fuji X100s*



kidnaper said:


> I preordered the day it was available from amazon. I'm anticipating this camera more than my 5DmkIII.



I recently bought a Sony RX1. My wife been using it since. She likes it alot, due IQ and size. 

Fuji X100s, seems to have ISO sensitivity up 25000, which is equal to FF Sony RX1. I just wonder how the IQ looks at ISO3200 in lower light? RX1 performs very well under low ligh @ ISO6400. 

Also, Fuji X100s AF speed seems to be faster Sony RX1 as well .08 Vs .15 compared to RX1.

This will be great for travel. I might get one for myself if the wife decides keeping the RX1.


----------



## jabbott (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Fuji X100s*



Dylan777 said:


> Are there any Canon shooters be interested in Fuji X100s? Did anybody place a pre-order yet?



Yes to the first question, no to the second. I have a T2i and 5D3 with a myriad of lenses from super wide to telephoto but part of me dreams of selling it all and going with the X100s just to simplify things. I'm serious. DSLRs take great photos, don't get me wrong, they just seem overly big and heavy for what they do. I just want amazing photos - I don't want or need the bulk that goes with it. I suppose this may be the wrong website to profess such a thing but I don't care.  Maybe I'll try using both the 5D3 and X100s for a while and see which one gets used more often.


----------



## dolina (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Fuji X100s*

The RX1 would've been perfect if it was more like a RangeFinder
The X100s would've been perfect if it had the RX1's sensor size


----------



## DanielW (Feb 20, 2013)

There we go:

http://fujifilm.jp/personal/digitalcamera/x/fujifilm_x20/sample_images/


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 21, 2013)

DanielW said:


> There we go:
> 
> http://fujifilm.jp/personal/digitalcamera/x/fujifilm_x20/sample_images/



Thanks for sharing 

@ISO800, x20 looks good to me. Look forward to see x100s performs at ISO3200 & 6400 in low light.


----------



## DanielW (Feb 21, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> DanielW said:
> 
> 
> > There we go:
> ...



What about the fixed 35 mm equiv focal length? I'm not sure about it. What do you think?


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 21, 2013)

DanielW said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > DanielW said:
> ...



Prior my purchase of RX1, I thought 50mm would be a great fixed lens. 

After taking over 1k photos with RX1, I will take 35mm fixed over 50mm fixed compact camera anydays 

Here are some pics from RX1. 35mm. Shooting distance was around 3'- 4' from camera to subject(s).

http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/fPRlYszx/1/5948895


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 21, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> DanielW said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



These look fantastic! Nice shots.


----------



## DanielW (Feb 21, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Here are some pics from RX1. 35mm. Shooting distance was around 3'- 4' from camera to subject(s).
> http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/fPRlYszx/1/5948895



Great pics! 
I'll try shooting only at 35 mm equiv with my 60D and see how it works for me.
Thanks!


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 21, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> DanielW said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Nice shots and a beautiful family 

Did you boost the saturation in post, or does it indeed produce that much umph?


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 21, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > DanielW said:
> ...



Thanks RLPhoto


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 21, 2013)

DanielW said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some pics from RX1. 35mm. Shooting distance was around 3'- 4' from camera to subject(s).
> ...



With DSLR(5D III in my case), I found shooting 35mm is a bit harder than P&S size camera. 

With RX1, I now can capture my kids at difficult angles. Standing 4-6' away from the subject(s), I can bring the RX1 closer(for wider shot) or further out(more reach) without taking a step


----------



## FunPhotons (Feb 22, 2013)

I bought a X100. Never again. As an engineer I can usually tell the abilities of the engineers of a product. In this case they aren't good software engineers, the firmware is goofed and has odd layout. The design seems to be done by engineers and not people who focus on design. Too easy to goof the settings on the camera, too many buttons, too hard to get it to do what you want. I still haven't figured out how to turn off flash. Speaking of which, I bought a Fuji external flash which has all sorts of poor design decisions. Basically they are guys that come up with a killer idea or two (such as the viewfinder display and no Bayer pattern), and wrap a poor camera around that. 

Canon's engineers on the other hand are much better. Their problem is extreme conservatism, they eke out innovation way to slowly, because they're obviously fearful of their installed base and reputation.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 22, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > DanielW said:
> ...



Yes...but not all, some pictures were boosted around 5-10.


----------



## DanielW (Feb 28, 2013)

@Dylan777
Have you seen these?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/justaguywithacamera/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/minami/sets/72157632822934670/with/8494300275/
Daniel


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 28, 2013)

DanielW said:


> @Dylan777
> Have you seen these?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/justaguywithacamera/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/minami/sets/72157632822934670/with/8494300275/
> Daniel



Thanks DanielW....Awesome. Can't wait for the x100s


----------



## Zlatko (Feb 28, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> I bought a X100. Never again. As an engineer I can usually tell the abilities of the engineers of a product. In this case they aren't good software engineers, the firmware is goofed and has odd layout. The design seems to be done by engineers and not people who focus on design. Too easy to goof the settings on the camera, too many buttons, too hard to get it to do what you want. I still haven't figured out how to turn off flash. Speaking of which, I bought a Fuji external flash which has all sorts of poor design decisions. Basically they are guys that come up with a killer idea or two (such as the viewfinder display and no Bayer pattern), and wrap a poor camera around that.



That may be an accurate description of the X100, but the X100S seems to be a better camera. Obviously, there were many details that needed improvement on the X100. The X100S seems be a more refined camera overall. I am hopeful, anyway.


----------



## steven kessel (Feb 28, 2013)

I have an X100. I bought it as something to carry around when I'm doing the tourist thing. I imagined it to be a camera that was heads and shoulders above a point and shoot but still really light and portable. It's all of that and it takes absolutely gorgeous pictures. I've made some landscapes with that camera that rival anything I've done with my Mark iii. Now, having said that, I'll echo what others have said about its design flaws. It is just horribly complicated and it's easy to screw up. Every time I pick that camera up I have to relearn it. To make matters worse, the manual is the worst I've ever read. It's just incomprehensible gibberish, apparently written by some Japanese high school students who were assigned the task of writing it as part of their senior English class. If you're serious about getting this camera be sure to look for an after market guide because the manual will drive you insane.

On balance, I'd say I love the pictures this camera takes but it definitely isn't for the faint of heart.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Feb 28, 2013)

You're working with cropped sensor cameras - so remember the multiplication factor. Fuji's 35mm is
the equivalent of 52.5 while the 50mm lens is actually imaging like a 75mm. There's a reason that
for 25 years or so most SLR's were sold with a 50mm "standard" lens.


----------



## paul (Feb 28, 2013)

I have the X100 (and make a living with 2 5DIII's) and I'm gonna wait to see what Canon will do with the second M camera before I will invest more in Fuji( or Sony Nex 7 or 8?).


----------



## Aglet (Mar 1, 2013)

I see DPreview just posted tests on the *Fuji X-E1*

www.dpreview.com/reviews/fujifilm-x-e1/20

*holy cow!
That's a seriously lacking-in-chroma-noise sensor system and-or some terrific in-camera processing.*

I was impressed by the hi-ISO performance from my Pentax K-01 but the Fuji manages to pull even farther ahead.
Oh, how I wish some of my (cough, cough, canon, cough, nikon, choke) SLR bodies performed like that.

I'm hoping the more affordable X20 will be similarly good, considering its pixel size.
This new crop of mirrorless is hewing a very clean path in some direction.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Photos from Fuji X100s*


http://thenewcamera.com/fujifilm-x100s-sample-images/


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Photos from Fuji X100s*

Impressive. Fuji always had good color since fuji-chrome & Velvia days.

Too bad I'd probably get a g15 before a X100s. :|


----------



## Quasimodo (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Photos from Fuji X100s*

I want this camera as a light weight carry-around!


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Photos from Fuji X100s*



RLPhoto said:


> Impressive. Fuji always had good color since fuji-chrome & Velvia days.
> 
> Too bad I'd probably get a g15 before a X100s. :|



Is that 200mm f2.0 you holding? It looks awesome ;D


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Photos from Fuji X100s*



Dylan777 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Impressive. Fuji always had good color since fuji-chrome & Velvia days.
> ...



Yes, My favorite lens... That I could never afford. ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Photos from Fuji X100s*



RLPhoto said:


> Impressive. Fuji always had good color since fuji-chrome & Velvia days.
> 
> Too bad I'd probably get a g15 before a X100s. :|



My wife took my RX1. I might get x100s for travel.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Photos from Fuji X100s*



Dylan777 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Impressive. Fuji always had good color since fuji-chrome & Velvia days.
> ...



I could live with a fixed 35mm but, I'd probably buy a small Hot-shoe'd camera for strobist stuff. The X100S is 1299$ and with speedlites I'd be shooting HSS @ ISO 100-400. Why pay that? I'd could get the same from a G15 plus a zoom lens for traveling around.

It's nice, but It wouldn't fit into my system well. The size is good, Price is good, IQ is excellent, but just not for me.


----------



## EvilTed (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Photos from Fuji X100s*



Dylan777 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Impressive. Fuji always had good color since fuji-chrome & Velvia days.
> ...



LOL, it's rated higher than your 5D MK3 
Pity it's no good for street photography or I might have jumped.
The x100s seems like a better alternative now that LR 4.4 has the sensor worked out.

ET


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Photos from Fuji X100s*



EvilTed said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



I doubt it will out perform RX1 in higher ISO, regardless, how good the new sensor might be 

If the x100s is good at 3200ISO under low light, I'll get one.


----------



## infared (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Photos from Fuji X100s*

Impressive capture...if Fuji can get the XE1 PDAF like the X100s and bring the AF up to the level of the X100s I would consider buying into that system. The files on both cameras look impressive!


----------



## Nishi Drew (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Photos from Fuji X100s*



Dylan777 said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



But the X100s and it's AF, hybrid VF and colors~
If I didn't have the Siggy 35 on my 5DII then the X100s would very quickly find a new owner, although the split image MF mode and all the above is awesome it'd be far more useful with an interchangeable lens version, legacy lenses with digital split image focusing?? Would be awesome!


----------



## japhoto (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Photos from Fuji X100s*



RLPhoto said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Doesn't Fuji support 1/4000s effective sync speed because it has a leaf shutter? I'd say that this feature alone would make it ideal especially for Strobist stuff...

Japhoto


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 21, 2013)

Definetely interesting camera. Liked the design from the 100,heard about the good IQ and the quirky interface.
Good thing they listened to their customers, this time I think I will buy it.


----------



## tatsu (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Fuji X100s*



kidnaper said:


> I preordered the day it was available from amazon. I'm anticipating this camera more than my 5DmkIII.



I just preordered mine after reading the glowing reviews from David Hobby and others. I can't wait.

I ordered through B&H, but I'm curious to know when your order ships since you ordered much earlier. I wonder what stock will be like?


----------



## Aglet (Apr 23, 2013)

As I was attending a recent trade show and deciding what new gear to try out, I had a chance to play a little with the X20.
It feels good in the hand, seems reasonably responsive in many ways but I still didnt' get the impression the AF was super fast. Faster than many for sure.

OTOH, the user interface would take more time for me to get used to compared to Canon, Nikon, Pentax. Not a bad thing, just another learning curve.
But then.. The XE-1 started to really appeal to me more. Just as that was settling onto my future-considerations list, I see rumor that Fuji may introduce an entry-level X-mount.

http://photorumors.com/2013/04/21/new-fuji-entry-level-mirrorless-camera-with-x-mount-to-be-announced-this-summer/

Good thing I'm waiting anyway.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Apr 25, 2013)

Has anyone compared the x20 to the canon Gxx - whatever it is now?


----------



## dswatson83 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Photos from Fuji X100s*

There is a good review too at: http://learningcameras.com/reviews/9-other/137-fuji-x100s-review

You need to download the RAW files from there and take a look at the 6400 ISO shots. They are amazing!
Looks like the video review is on youtube as well: 
Fuji X100s Hands On Review & Test


----------



## dswatson83 (Apr 25, 2013)

Very interested in this camera. The results look amazing. Take a look at the 6400 ISO shots from the review at: http://learningcameras.com/reviews/9-other/137-fuji-x100s-review

They have the RAW files up for download. Files look awesome.

A video review is up as well: 
Fuji X100s Hands On Review & Test


----------



## vtechproductions (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Fuji X100s*

Looks awesome. Full resolution JPEG and RAW files are available to download at: http://learningcameras.com/reviews/9-other/137-fuji-x100s-review

Take a look at 6400 ISO. Looks freaking awesome and you can hardly see any grain. Absolutely no color noise at all!
The video review is on youtube as well: 
Fuji X100s Hands On Review & Test


----------



## J.R. (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Fuji X100s*

There are a number of parallel posts covering this excellent piece of hardware (I like it) - 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13278.0

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12200.0

Maybe the mods could merge these for conciseness ... 

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 27, 2013)

I found this review informative, and I don't want this camera any less after reading this 

http://m.cultofmac.com/cultofmac/#!/entry/fujifilm-x100-is-the-best-digital-camera-i-have-ever,5176a4ab94f4be71694adc2b/1


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2013)

I am now (intrigued).


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 29, 2013)

@ dswatson83 - I like your reviews alot, very informative. Please keep it going 

I have to disagree with you about X100S in low light @ ISO6400. At ISO6400 on x100s in low light, the noise looks like ISO16,000 - ISO20,000 to my 5D III and RX1.

I do like the IQ, AF speed and retro looks of X100s.


----------



## nicku (Jun 20, 2013)

Am I missing something or the Fuji X100S Image quality is on pair with full frame cameras regarding high ISO performance, despite the fact that is using an *APS-C* sensor.....

This camera is really that good?.... in real life situations?


----------



## wayno (Jun 20, 2013)

nicku said:


> Am I missing something or the Fuji X100S Image quality is on pair with full frame cameras regarding high ISO performance, despite the fact that is using an *APS-C* sensor.....
> 
> This camera is really that good?.... in real life situations?



I have one and I really like it. Noise is very good and even a bit attractive at 3200. It kills my 5d2 for noise and also AF in the dark. It is excellent in that regard. IQ is better on the 5d2 overall ie the look and texture of the image and I'd say its approximately equivalent to the 7d/Rebels etc. That evaluation is of course, subjective.

Despite the fixed focal length, out and about its a very versatile camera.


----------



## felipey (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree, I would say the noise is even pleasing to the eye with a more filmic look to it. The JPEG files by Fuji are very good and can handle post-processing really well. I shoot in RAW with my DSLRs but for casual shots I use my X100s in JPEG only and it performs unbelievably well.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jun 29, 2013)

The image quality of the X20 made me kiss the G1X good-bye despite the difference in sensor sizes. They're about the same price but the X20 isn't as "clunky". That said, an interchangeable lens on either one would
be wonderful.


----------



## StanFoxworthy (Jul 1, 2013)

I've had my X100S for almost a month and I like the IQ a lot. Since Fuji has designed the camera without an anti-aliasing filter and randomized the sensor pattern, it is incredibly sharp. I have the most fun with it shooting in B&W / JPEG, as my walk about camera. I find the menus too illogical and controls very fiddly (as someone who enjoys having a custom menu) for me to rely on it where time is of the essence. Maybe time on task will make me more proficient!

I have also noticed that it is quite easy to accidentally bump the power switch on, even when placing it in a bag or case. It is a small pain to keep removing the lens ring to attach the lens shade and keep all parts safe, and thinking I may just put a nice B+W filter on it and leave to hood on all the time. The "Q" menu makes life much easier, but it requires me putting on my reading glasses to see which film mode I wish to select.

All of this being said, it's the most fun camera I've used in decades and I take it everywhere I go! I have brought it with to a few events and weddings and love the silent leaf-shutter and how well it handles low light, intimate moments. If I were to be heading over to Italy tomorrow, I would happily take the X100S as my only camera


----------



## Aglet (Jul 2, 2013)

I was handling the X20, sort of liked it... but not really - feel and ergonomics just weren't quite right for me. And those menus will take some time to get used to as well.

X-E1 was more appealing and then rumor of an even lower cost body coming... so I waited.
Glad to see the X-M1 has arrived, tho bummer, it lacks a viewfinder.
Will have to handle both X-E1 and X-M1s again to see which I would prefer.
Since shooting with D800E and K-5 IIs I really like the no AA filter crispness and the Fuji's are looking to provide similarly good results and will likely have a bit less false-color problems than the AA-less-Bayer types.

yup, 2013's a very good year for camera tech geeks.


----------



## Eli (Jul 12, 2013)

StanFoxworthy said:


> All of this being said, it's the most fun camera I've used in decades and I take it everywhere I go! I have brought it with to a few events and weddings and love the silent leaf-shutter and how well it handles low light, intimate moments. If I were to be heading over to Italy tomorrow, I would happily take the X100S as my only camera



Couldn't agree more! The Fuji X100s is awesome! Ever since getting one, my 5d mkiii has been collecting dust.
The Fuji is just so much fun, I take it every where, it makes me want to go out and walk the streets and just take random photos.
http://elindaire.zenfolio.com/p403951323
It handles great, looks great, the image quality is awesome, I can use ISO 6400 without a worry, manual focus is fun with split image and focus peaking, and the hybrid VF is awesome!


----------



## mwh1964 (Jul 12, 2013)

Sold the x100 bc of slow AF. But it was a very capable and useful camera. Used it on a 31/2 week vacation in California. Never missed the DSLR. Will buy the x100s as soon as possible.


----------



## StanFoxworthy (Jul 14, 2013)

Eli said:


> StanFoxworthy said:
> 
> 
> > All of this being said, it's the most fun camera I've used in decades and I take it everywhere I go! I have brought it with to a few events and weddings and love the silent leaf-shutter and how well it handles low light, intimate moments. If I were to be heading over to Italy tomorrow, I would happily take the X100S as my only camera
> ...



Great images Eli, looks like you are really enjoying it! I'm looking forward to a motorcycle trip in August, and the X100s will be the only camera I bring. Cheers!


----------



## blanddragon (Jul 30, 2013)

Agreed. I need a motorcycle camera. The X100S and Pro are on my look at list this year.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 30, 2013)

I was intrigued, but not $1,200 intrigued. Then the EOS-M was selling at $299 so I got one of them instead, couldn't be happier.


----------



## Jim O (Aug 15, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> I was intrigued, but not $1,200 intrigued. Then the EOS-M was selling at $299 so I got one of them instead, couldn't be happier.



You pays your money and you takes your choice.

I love my 85/1.8 and don't think the 85/1.2 L is worth five times as much. The marginal benefit isn't there _for me_. For others, it is.

On the other hand, I don't think the EOS M measures up to the X100S. There are big differences, starting with an OVF and a built-in flash. Focus is quick. Images are sharp. Skin tones are spot on. Fill flash exposure just works. There is no wait for the flash to recycle. Bokeh is pleasing.

I haven't really had trouble with flare so I haven't bought the hood. If I did, I wouldn't buy Fuji's overpriced filter adapter and hood. I'd buy a third party one. I used the reversed empty filter ring technique at http://www.kenrockwell.com/fuji/x100s.htm#recommendedaccessories.

I bought 49mm Tiffen protector for $4.50 and removed the glass, then mounted a multicoated Hoya UV on it. I have the original metallic ring on that. I'm not seeing vignetting of any note with all of that.

I take my X100S *everywhere*. Seriously, like my American Express card, I don't leave home without it. It won't replace my 6D but it is a nice camera to carry and use. 

Now if and when the next generation of "M" comes out, and if they address more of the issues, I might get one. By then perhaps the X200 will be out, and the choice may be very different.


----------



## Jim O (Aug 19, 2013)

Just to give an idea what this camera can do, this is a 100% crop of an image I took this last week at a restaurant during a bright afternoon. You can see that the scene is brightly backlit and there are a mixture of color temperatures. Flash was on for fill. Settings were 1/50 sec, f/2.0, ISO 800. No exposure compensation. I did fix the color temp a bit on the Raw image but not much else other than to remove a blemish on her face.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 19, 2013)

Jim O said:


> Just to give an idea what this camera can do, this is a 100% crop of an image I took this last week at a restaurant during a bright afternoon. You can see that the scene is brightly backlit and there are a mixture of color temperatures. Flash was on for fill. Settings were 1/50 sec, f/2.0, ISO 800. No exposure compensation. I did fix the color temp a bit on the Raw image but not much else other than to remove a blemish on her face.



I love the retro design of x100s, but I couldn't resist the IQ from RX1 

RX100s feels little "plasticy". Look forward for Fuji solid Retro design with FF 35mm f1.4 fixed, I'm all in.


----------



## Jim O (Aug 19, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Jim O said:
> 
> 
> > Just to give an idea what this camera can do, this is a 100% crop of an image I took this last week at a restaurant during a bright afternoon. You can see that the scene is brightly backlit and there are a mixture of color temperatures. Flash was on for fill. Settings were 1/50 sec, f/2.0, ISO 800. No exposure compensation. I did fix the color temp a bit on the Raw image but not much else other than to remove a blemish on her face.
> ...



I love the look and feel of the X100S.

This was just a quick snap to demonstrate the metering. Given the fairly extreme backlighting (the sun was shining in), the exposure was really good. The highlights aren't *completely* blown, and you can see some detail in the mirror on the wall on the right, albeit out of focus - I intentionally shot this wide open. 

The fill flash exposure is better than most Canons , with the possible exception of the most recent 2-3 bodies.


----------



## Aglet (Aug 28, 2013)

tantalizing rumor for something big in 2014..

read near bottom..

http://photorumors.com/2013/08/26/some-additonal-fuji-x-a1-camera-info/


----------



## petach (Sep 15, 2013)

I first got the XE-1 then the X100s and offloaded my 5D Mk11. I was to travel to Australia for 2 months and I could not bear the thought of lugging around a heavy body with an assortment of "L" lens's

Truthfully, had I got the X100S first, the XE-1 would not have had a look in.....and I would have kept the 5D Mk11

I have to say, the X100S is an astonishing camera. I know they say it is the person behind the camera that makes the difference, but the camera does have to be capable of translating your vision. It does that in spades. The IQ is fabulous and I believe it is very very close to being equal to anything produced from a full frame Canon or Nikon. It is a great street shooter and the 6400 ISO in low light is very, very useable. In fact, you could use it all the time.

I have done street, landscape and cityscapes with it and it never lets me down. One key thing about the retro look? Doesn't look threatening for street work. You can tuck in close, no noise shutter....bish, bash, bosh. Job done. 

As an accompanying camera to your Canon (in whichever iteration......mine is a 6D) it will surprise you and you will love it like you have never loved a camera before.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 26, 2013)

I've been waiting to reply to this post. 

Last week I walked to the bottom of the Grand Canyon. Before the trip I bought an X-20 because the last thing I wanted to do was carry a massive DSLR and lens combination on the trail. I left my 7D and lenses locked up at the hotel on the rim and used the X-20 for the hike.

While I bought it primarily for this trip, I also wanted a small, convenient camera to keep with me for unexpected opportunities.

In essence, it was exactly what I wanted for my purposes and I have not been disappointed. Would it replace my 7D? No. But, the quality of the images are certainly competitive under most circumstances and for most purposes.

My primary consideration was to have a viewfinder and I have not been disappointed by the X-20. The bonus is that I have found the live view to be very useful and in fact, I am probably shooting in live view as often or even more often as I am using the viewfinder.

I love that the camera automatically switches from live view to the viewfinder when you place your eye up to the viewfinder. I wish Canon would offer this option.

I love the panorama feature of the camera. It's just great fun and the quality is really impressive. I'm confident that some of my panoramic shots with this little camera will be able to be enlarged to quite impressive sizes.

I found myself leaving the camera on the "Professional" setting (P) most of the time so I didn't have to spend a lot of time adjusting exposures for fleeting shots. It performed very well.

Even under extreme lighting conditions (bright sun, deep shadows) the exposures were pretty much spot on (I shot in raw and I do tweak the exposures some, but they were always within tolerances)

Things not to love: 

I did not and I would not recommend using this camera a ISOs much above 400. It's a small sensor and you have to be realistic.

The panorama mode only saves in JPEG. Not a huge issue but it would be nice to shoot RAW.

The on-screen previews are not the best (There were several shots that looked soft when I tried to zoom in on the review mode. To my surprise – pleasant – once I downloaded the images and imported them in to Photoshop they were much sharper than they appeared on the camera's preview screen.)

I've read several reviews of the X-20 and many say this is just a really fun camera. I would agree. It is much improved from the X-10 and, though costly for a "point and shoot" it was well worth the investment for me.


----------

